# Dog pee in an air duct?!?!??!?!!



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Might want a tech to see where it ran to.
Cleaner in the wrong place can do far more harm then good.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

chihuahua? St Bernard? track the wet flow from duct to lowest point. you may find it's pooled in a dip somewhere and may be able to be wet-toweled out from a different approach. how big are the ducts? how accessible? could you remove a section and replace easily? lots of variables, but it can stink for years if you don't fix it.

DM


----------



## mandisaur (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh man. I confess I don't have any pointers, but I'm keeping my dachshund away from the floor ducts. Yikes.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Kitty Litter! Throw generous quantities in on top, let it sit there for a few days, then vacuum it with a ShopVac.

Works good on oil spills on the driveway also!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Had a job years ago with a sleazy rooming house and the bums used the return duct for a latrine. Gross!! My sheet metal guy had to replace the ducts and was not happy:furious:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Subiefan, You may have a bigger issue. Dogs return to the scene of the crime. :furious:
If the vent is exposed I would clean it by dismantling, even clen insied the joints with pine sol or a pet odur cleaner, not a spray, I mean scrub it. Then spray with a neutraliser

But I would also try to figure what the dog smelled to attract him to that spot. Scrub the walls, heat vent, carpet or flooring evrywhere around or you will have a repeat offender.
Bets of luck.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Throw the bumb out !! No dogs allowed inside my home .. Except me:laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

"scene of the crime?":shaun: Damn, he's a dawg and just markin his territory.:laughing:


----------



## limeysylv1 (Apr 27, 2009)

*doggy urine smelly vent*

Little late ,just joined,but had same problem,bleach n water,they say 1to10,but like a bit stronger,1/4c and fill sprayer w/water,I use all time when accident on floor,soak up,spray wait 10 mins wipe up.Back to vent,I'd spray quite a bit to follow doggie pee,after spraying with this nothing smells again,the problem I had was a rusted vent cover,so will have to watch vent for rusting and replace when have to.This bleach solution works as disinfectent also.Hope this helps you.


----------

